# I want to sell



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I would like to sell both my mobile home and three season cottage, both would have to be cash sales.

I would like to do a FSBO, as I simply cannot afford to pay commission but I have no idea where to start.

Can anyone give me some direction ?
Please and thanks!


----------



## buffalocreek3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Speak with three or so area realtors and tell them you are _considering_ listing your property for sale. Ask them to give you a reasonable selling price base on area comps, etc. When they get back to you with estimates, make your own choice based on their info as to what you want to list it at, then advertise locally and on craiglist, HT, etc. Expect tire kickers. Tell the agents you will get back to them later. They do this at no charge to you.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

A relative of mine sold his house through a craigslist ad. Then he paid a realtor $1,000 to do all of the paperwork.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I found the cottage on Craigslist when I lived in a different state so that does seem to be a good way to advertise it.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

You can do craigslist and Zillow will allow you to list for free. There is also a byowner.com that is for a fee and will allow you to list on MLS. However, you would have to pay a buyer's agent commission if the buyer brings a realtor into the mix (as realtors are the ones using mostly MLS). I am not sure how well used is the byowner website as in my zip code it only brought up 3 listings. 

When you get an offer, make sure you get a deposit (cash or certified check, I would not take a personal check) and ask the buyer to show you a bank statement that they have the cash. When we dealt directly with the sellers, they took our word for it (although I offered to show them a bank statement). The realtor wanted a copy of the statement. So nothing unusual to ask. 

Hire an attorney to do the closing. We did two purchases by owner. For the first we split the attorney fee with the sellers - $200 each, the second involved a realtor (listing agent) so we were on our own with the attorney fees. We had him do more more work than on the first deal and still his fee amounted to 1% of the sales price. The seller, on the other hand paid 10% to the realtor.

And, of course, good luck selling


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

Where is your cottage? My inlaws are looking.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Near Reading, PA


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

You could list with a realtor and have the price enough to include the fee.
If you go that route, also have in your contract with them that you can sell it privately, and in that case, stipulate that you do not have to pay them any commission.


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

Why not list it here with pics and price?

Lulu


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I wanted to add a couple free of sites worth considering: 10realty.com, fizber.com and infotube.net

All of the listed sites will give you a free FSBO listing. Fizber and infotube also offer a flat fee MLS listing for less than the byowner website I mentioned in an earlier post. You have to offer a buyer's agent commission when listing on MLS. 

I listed our houses on Saturday on CL and Zillow and the websites I listed here. I have been getting inquiries every day since and all from Zillow. So I am not sure how effective these other sites are. But it's always worth a try.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I was talking to someone who is also selling a house by owner in our area. They mentioned they only posted on Zillow but got an inquiry about their house from Trulia. Interestingly, I found our listing on Trulia as well but it did not match what we put on Zillow. It was fed from Fizber.

Since we have 2 houses for sale, we have advertised them differently on different sites. On Zillow we had them individually based on address but on Fizber my husband created one ad for both together (under 1 address). I was curious what would happen on Trulia if I made changes on Fizber. So I went to Fizber, deactivated the ad my husband created and created a separate ad for each house. 

The next day on Trulia, I saw 3 postings for our properties: one was the old one from Fizber but now 2 more appeared - they were pushed to Trulia from Zillow because they contained the text I included on Zillow. However, the ones from Zillow never showed our phone number. It also showed 3 realtors in bright color before the "property owner" and there was already a check mark on one of the realtors if someone wanted to send an e-mail to us. 

I checked again 2 days later ... now, Fizber pushed their updates to Trulia and there are only 2 listings, one for each house with our phone number right on the top of the page. It also does not show any realtors to contact, the e-mail is defaulted to owner. 

I like the way the information is fed from Fizber to Trulia much better. I also found our listings on a few other sites as it has been fed from either Fizber or Zillow.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info and good luck with your property!


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

roadless said:


> Near Reading, PA



That's just an hour up the road, depending on traffic.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

I would first ask your neighbors in these places. I am buying a parcel right now that joins my land . I made an off hand comment a few years ago I would buy it if he ever sold out. He came to me a couple weeks ago and said he was ready to sell. I started the ball rolling the next day. Its a private transaction between Us and my lender. The other neighbors do not have a clue. They think I'm just renting his hay equipment, land and leases. They will not know any different until the day I close on it.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

beowoulf90 said:


> That's just an hour up the road, depending on traffic.



Let me know if your ever I the area!
It would be cool to meet someone from here!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Where are you wanting to move to if you sell your properties?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

It would be close by Laura. 
My situation is that I own a beautiful cottage on a creek that I adore and a mobile home 3 miles away that I don't, but I lease the land in both places.

The cottage is three season, not insulated and no heat.
I thought if I sold both I could find a small fixer upper with my own land ...
I'm tired of bouncing back and forth .
The problem is that I would only get about 40k combined, if that and I don't know that I can get or even want a mortgage. 

Seems I might have to stay put and deal with lot rent and going back and forth.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

roadless said:


> Let me know if your ever I the area!
> It would be cool to meet someone from here!



My Sister in law lives in the Alleghenyville area off of rt 568, south of Reading. So we are occasionally in the area. I have yet to go to Maple Grove though, since that is drag racing. But when we are there we can hear them when they run..
I'm in eastern York County in Hellam Township.
Born and raised in Lancaster County in the Mount Joy area


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I am still learning the area, I'm originally from Western PA.but this area is as beautiful. 
I'm in the Temple area of Reading.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

roadless said:


> I am still learning the area, I'm originally from Western PA.but this area is as beautiful.
> I'm in the Temple area of Reading.



Ok, that's further up rt 222 past the Airport.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I agree with calling a listing agent. Not just any agent. Ask around. Get a price from them. If you decide to FSBO, call the agent you had spoken to and tell them that if they bring a buyer, you will give him/her 3% commission. This is what they would get anyway if a second realtor was involved (one lists, but a different one sells it, 6 or 7% total commission). You could also offer 3% to agents. This way, they are willing to show your home, and would handle the closing.

We recently purchased a house for cash and I had my real estate agent handle the transaction for a fee. Most RE brokers will do this, or the title insurance company can do it. It's all pretty straight forward for them.


----------

